# Stage Management Website!



## themuzicman (May 21, 2009)

hello.
I am not sure if this has been posted before, but this program looks pretty spectacular.
stagemanagement.com &ndash; The Virtual Stage Manager Video Tutorials

It's a joint thing between MTI and someone else, and it is like a merging of organization and social networking.

"Virtual Stage Manager"

I think it looks cool.


----------

